# **urgent...please Read**



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I have just received information that people need to hear, see, and take heed upon! I was asked to help spread this information and I intend to do so. These people need to be STOPPED ASAP!

There is a man going around to people's yard (APBT owners) and claiming he wants to help out on the yard and learn a few things. He is also going around and claiming he wants to buy dogs for fighting purposes.

*HE IS A CONFIDENTIAL INFORMANT FOR THE HSUS, HE GETS PAID $50,000 A YEAR AND $10,000 FOR AN ARREST* he stayed with Art Parker for over a year and snitched (truth or not) his way $10,000 when had them arrested. ....his name is *JAKE GUFFEY* aka *THOMAS GUFFEY* (other aliases are unknown at the time, but there are sure to be more)

Photos of this man are on the way. Just have to be patient. Please spread the word to anyone you know who is involved with this breed.

*Photos are coming soon!*


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Marty. The best thing people can do right now is cut themselves off from strangers. The risks some take baffle me.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

or you can just turn anyone away who says they want to buy a dog for fighting purposes? just a thought. but on any account this is good information.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

No, it's more complicated than that. It's the advertisement of the operations, the frequent discussions of bloodlines and kennels, people proving who and what they know by dropping names, posting peds, etc. These AR assholes are just getting started by attacking the easiest targets. Just think about all the evidence that can be gathered from the internet alone. How hard is it to get some do-gooder judge to issue a warrant when presented with a mountain of internet posts that support the accusations? Sure, everyone is guilty of gum-flapping but it's time to use a little caution and quit making their mission so easy to accomplish. In a nutshell, SHUT UP!:hammer:


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

im with green machine on this, why are you so worried??? If you arent involved in any shit like that and you simply own a pitbull they can't touch you. MAYBE if you have a huge breeding program you could convince me that they will wrongfully accuse you of stuff, but the average owner has nothin to worry about at all.....


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, you say that now. Remember ,Collegedude, hindsight is always 20/20. You willing to wait until then?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

college_dude said:


> im with green machine on this, why are you so worried??? If you arent involved in any shit like that and you simply own a pitbull they can't touch you. MAYBE if you have a huge breeding program you could convince me that they will wrongfully accuse you of stuff, but the average owner has nothin to worry about at all.....


If you own one APBT {just one} you can/will be next trust me :cop:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

prime example - http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/5226-ironline-kennels.html


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Tonight on FOX News the HSUS launched the "End Dogfighting in Charlotte" Campaign. Talking mostly about "back yard dog fighters" and how it is "hard to prove unless you have someone go on record, stating they have witnessed it" 

...are you scared yet?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

End Dogfighting in Charlotte will use the following innovative and proven community outreach methods to change attitudes and actions:*Anti-Dogfighting Advocates* - The HSUS hires young men with roots in the community to combat dogfighting on a grassroots level. In neighborhoods most impacted by this crime, they mediate with men and boys at risk of getting involved in dogfighting, and intervene in dogfights. 
*Pit Bull Training Team* - The HSUS holds free and accessible weekly pit bull training classes, which provide inspiring alternatives to dogfighting that showcase pit bulls as friends, not fighters. 
*Community Outreach* - The HSUS holds events in the community to promote its anti-dogfighting message and develop trust in the community. Examples include vaccination clinics, dog house giveaways, rallies and religious leader outreach. 
*Law* *Enforcement* *Partnership* - To fully eradicate street dogfighting, law enforcement officers need to know what to look for. In the Charlotte metro area, The HSUS has partnered with the Charlotte-Mecklenburg Animal Care & Control department, offering them training on catching dogfighting and providing a reward of up to $5,000 for tips leading to convictions. 
*Humane Education* - The HSUS developed a special eight-week curriculum for middle school children. This curriculum tackles the topic of dogfighting through games and hands-on activities.
​


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sydney said:


> ...are you scared yet?


As an innocent pet bull owner who loves this breed, yes I am. Good post Sydney


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

College Dude I dunno where you live, but when the witch hunt enters your backyard, maybe then you'll open your eyes...it's amazing what people will "admit" to for a little $$ ESPECIALLY right now. 

I am a very responsible pit bull owner, which is what scares me the most. The ones that are dirty don't care, this will only push them further underground and will punish the honest responsible people the most.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Sydney said:


> College Dude I dunno where you live, but when the witch hunt enters your backyard, maybe then you'll open your eyes...it's amazing what people will "admit" to for a little $$ ESPECIALLY right now.
> 
> I am a very responsible pit bull owner, which is what scares me the most. The ones that are dirty don't care, this will only push them further underground and will punish the honest responsible people the most.


Im with you syd on this one!!!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm scared, worried, losing sleep and everything else. I am sorry for the dogs that have already been killed and worried about the dogs whose fate is not yet sealed. It is only getting worse and Marty is right, doesn't matter if you have one petbull or a yard full of show champions, they are coming and they aren't going to stop.

You don't have to be doing anything illegal for them to come and take your dogs! Noone and no dog is safe. 

We need national media coverage to out these genocidal freaks! 

Hmm, maybe an hour show on Oprah???? We have to be able to get the truth out to John Q Public and more importantly his wife who makes that decision to send the HSUS a check every year during their Christmas Appeal. These guys are operating on a big budget and a fake name. Unfortunately the American Public believes that if they support them they are supporting rescue. So not true. They also believe that if someone is affiliated with the HSUS then they must be experts and this is also not true. The HSUS is a money making machine and Goodwin can't be an expert at anything HE DOESN'T EVEN HAVE AN EDUCATION!

Sorry, got started and couldn't stop.

Has anyone tried sending out a mass emailing to reporters? or even investigative journalists? You know, something with all the REAL info on the HSUS and Goodwin? Even if they don't care about the dogs and innocent people's lives being turned upside down, how about the way the HSUS uses local law enforcement and taxpayers' dollars to fund their twisted agenda?

I would be willing to do this, but I want to make sure that I have ALL the facts and it seems to me that Marty or that girl from StopBSL have the best info. I just don't have all the info compiled. It has been my experience (through a local horse rescue) that if you send a journalist a good enough tip and point them in the right direction, then they will act on it.

Marty? any ideas?

Stephanie


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good posting ! People need to wake up and realize as long as you own this breed you and your dog are a target there is always someone looking to do away with these dogs by any means necassary. Therefore know one is safe no matter who you are or how many dogs you own. Wake up people these folks want our breed gone they don't care about pitbulls their mission is to have the breed extermintated ... They will lie misinform the public and do whatever they can to accomplish this.


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

I know this is an ignorant question (still a new owner... and Dakota is mixed AB/Pit)...... but what or who is HSUS??? Is this just in certain states or all??? Breeders targeted or ALL owners?
Before I had Dakota, I knew of the labels and discrimination placed upon this breed, but I had NO IDEA it was so bad!!!! (Even if I had, wouldn't have stopped me from getting her)..... but wow! It's ridiculous!!!! In Jax, pits are one of the more common breeds to own - although I'm sure having a heck of a time trying to find a place to rent with her!!!! It's gotten a little tougher since last month when over 100 pits were taken from a home and sent directly to be euthanized! Very sad - I understand pits are not for everyone... I LOVE dogs, but would never again own another American Eskimo!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Here is some info on the HSUS :

Humane Society of the United States

Here is some regarding the question of breeders or owners:

BSL Discussion - Go Pitbull .com - Pitbull Forums

Thanks for taking an interest. Knowledge is power.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

PullDawgPits said:


> I'm scared, worried, losing sleep and everything else. I am sorry for the dogs that have already been killed and worried about the dogs whose fate is not yet sealed. It is only getting worse and Marty is right, doesn't matter if you have one petbull or a yard full of show champions, they are coming and they aren't going to stop.
> 
> You don't have to be doing anything illegal for them to come and take your dogs! Noone and no dog is safe.
> 
> ...


You know you might be on to something here, it would be worth a try... I'll start digging up some info for ya


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

GREAT!

Stephanie


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks for the post. imho people should be scared, alot of innocent people have paid the price with jail time, fines, loss of homes, lawyer fees and losing the dogs they hold dear not to mention the dogs that pay the ultimate price THEIR LIVES! all because of ignorance and lies.

i will spread this info!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't understand how people can still be so ignorant. Everyone thinks it will never happen to me. Yeah that i what the Indians and Africans and the Jewish people all thought too. We need to stand up and speak up there is no one that will do it for you. I will never just loose my dogs to a stranger on the street. You have to know the the laws and be well versed in them plus understand the history of these organizations and the history of your breed of choice then and only then can you truely defend what is near and dear to our heart.


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm still not understanding.... how can people be jailed, fined, etc.. and dogs removed and euthanized if no laws are broken? Unless there is a ban in the county, I'm not aware of it being illegal to own a pit as a housepet. I guess I need to read up alot more than I thought.
This is very disturbing to me.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

So what are they trying to make us all vegans? and then make sure we dont have any pets and no hunting or any thing like that? I've never heard of this place...I'm really interested


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you, flutterbyinthewind and maggiesmommie, for wanting to learn-- knowledge is power. They want to take away our rights--- because of their history, the media has made the dogs a high profile and continuing platform for politicians to gain public exposure. 

Julie K


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

great post marty... Remember all it takes to be labeled a dog fighter is a dog, break stick, treadmill, and books. What responsible owner doesn't have three of those four? We must keep on our toes for the breed, or way me not have it one day! Damn the man and his oppressive laws! Fight the good fight!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

gotcha....im starting to get really aggravated with people in this world...people are rediculous....


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> I don't understand how people can still be so ignorant. Everyone thinks it will never happen to me. Yeah that i what the Indians and Africans and the Jewish people all thought too. We need to stand up and speak up there is no one that will do it for you. I will never just loose my dogs to a stranger on the street. You have to know the the laws and be well versed in them plus understand the history of these organizations and the history of your breed of choice then and only then can you truely defend what is near and dear to our heart.


That's right. Those who don't know their history are doomed to repeat it. Oppression and genocide is nothing new. Neither is fighting over the Constitution. It's going to take solidarity and courage.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

"In Germany, they came first for the Communists, And I didn’t speak up because I wasn’t a Communist; And then they came for the trade unionists, And I didn’t speak up because I wasn’t a trade unionist; And then they came for the Jews, And I didn’t speak up because I wasn’t a Jew; And then . . . they came for me . . . And by that time there was no one left to speak up." - Martin Niemoeller


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Reminds me of the book '1984', with paid snitches, youth indoctrination and media saying things over and over again even if they are not true, so eventually people will come to believe that they are true (group think). 


Ring a bell with anyone else??


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Loud and clear...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

PullDawgPits said:


> GREAT!
> 
> Stephanie


Here's somethings to go through...

*HSUS...*

PeTA, HSUS, the real story

Animal Scam | AnimalScam.com

Truth about the Humane Society of the United States

Humane Society Attack on Pet Owners in Pennsylvania The Truth About Hunting, Fishing and Animal Rights

The Anti-human Humane Society : Mason County News : masoncountynews.com : Serving the Citizens of Mason County, Texas : News Coverage & More for Mason and Mason County

Humane Society of the United States

HSUS Lies To Congress On PUPS Legislation

*PETA...*

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/

Vegetarians are Evil - The Truth about PETA

7 Things You Didn't Know About PETA

Better dead than fed, PETA says

Vegetarianism, Al Gore, and PETA


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Good stuff, Marty.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> "In Germany, they came first for the Communists, And I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Communist; And then they came for the trade unionists, And I didn't speak up because I wasn't a trade unionist; And then they came for the Jews, And I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Jew; And then . . . they came for me . . . And by that time there was no one left to speak up." - Martin Niemoeller


good quit first they went for the hookers, then for the junkies, even tried for the alcohol drinkers but that didn't fly. Before you know it all minorities are gone only the majority is left and the mob rules rule! This country was founded by people who fought for what they wantedim prepared to fight for my freedom and anyone who owns a pit bull should too. March on the Capitol if we must I'd like to see PETA or the hsus try and stop a million people with a couple million pit bulls. The only thing a revolution ever needed was a cause then it took on a life of it's own.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

It doesn't surprise me at all. The HSUS and PETA are legalized thugs!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*i spread the word*

:cop:I spread the word in my email address book to all the folks I know, then I checked it with with the head of the BSL group I belong to Jean Carpenter and she said it was good to pass the word on because MONEY talks!!!!! I have my ribbons posted where everyone can see them right as you come in the door too. Thanks Marty, now let me get this sand out of my ears.....


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Marty said:


> Here's somethings to go through...
> 
> *HSUS...*
> 
> ...


Thanks! That is a good start, I will start going through them and what I plan on doing is compiling a file then emailing and possibly snail mailing hard copies to investigative reporters and investigative type shows. Maybe someone will take it and run with it. If one will give it air time, others will follow suit.

If anyone has any good info concerning HSUS and PETA and ALF, please send me a link, an email or even a pm.

Thanks,

Stephanie


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i adfmit i didnt really read what people wrote besides what the original post is i am going to sleep soon and really am too tired to read all this stuff this is actually my last post of the night so forgive me if this has been answered!!
what state is this guy in...or last seen in? this stuff pi**es me off so much but i am not one bit suprised. i had someone ask me to sell them onyx i laughed at them and told them if i cought them in my yard ever they would be shot i also informed them every time onyx is tied up am constantly chacking out the window to see what is going on in the yard because these kids were straight up hooligans and are always causing trouble in town. well never saw them again. but i dont think enough people realize there are people who will snatch your dog it happens all too often but barely heard of.


instead of attacking the apbt in the media they should be doing more on attacking dog snatchers and people like this! pretty soon i will have a guard dog to guard however manny apbts i decide to have as pets in the future i dont think it would be too shabby of an investment!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

These people are in every state so watch out


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

As the owner of 4 "pet bulls" all full blooded I just don't show or title them I am scared as well I have removed all spring poles from my yard and my treadmill is for humans so it's been moved inside into the office I just don't want to chance it with my dogs right now there's to many people being noisy right now in my area asking to many questions about how many I actually have................. even though I don't train my APBT's as much as some I am scared right now because to the average person 4 APBT's in one home is "to much" . I agree with Marty even if you have just 1 pet bull you need to be taking ever precausion right now there are people out there that want them ALL destroyed!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I just got around to reading all the posts and I am sick to my stomach. This witch hunt is getting out out of hand. 

My dogs have never attacked anything or anyone except the rabbits who decide to run thru my back yard. They love people and see everyone as a comfy lap they can lay in but I have had the police at my place way too many times this year.

Living next door to a park is hell. These little bastards throw sticks and rocks at my dogs while the parents look on then when my dogs bark they call the cops on me. I have had everyone from the police department out here from the lowest man on the totem pole to the chief of police. The Chief of police was a real dick. He told me that all four of my dogs were dangerous dogs just because of their breeds. ( I had a Rottie/Staffie mix, Staffie, Boxer/Pit mix at the time and now I have my newest girl who is a pit mix ). I was told that next time they bark at the kids who are throwing stuff at them animal control is coming to my house to take my dogs. Now I have known the chief all my life and was 100% honest with him when I told him that they better bring a ton of back-up if they are taking my dogs because they are barking. I boxed for 14 years and turned pro at one point ( horrible motorcycle accident ended my career ) and the chief knew I was serious. All this went on while the beagle on the other side of the park barked and howled and never shut up. Yet nothing was said about that dog. He told me to drop $7,000 on a privacy fence, that I had to muzzle my dogs when they went outside for walks or in the backyard to use the washroom or walk them late at night between 11pm and 4am when people were not out and there would be no further issues. I laughed at him and told him he could leave. Next morning I walked all 3 of them to the village hall to bitch. The following night I took them to a city council meeting and the 3 of them just laid there while I flew off the handle. The city council sided with me and stated that my dogs are no way dangerous dogs. This spring they are installing a 6 foot privacy fence on one side of my yard to block dogs from the kids in the park. Or more likely the kids at the park from my dogs.

I had the cops out here 3 days ago because someone saw my dogs running on my treadmill so instantly I was training them to fight. When the Cop came out here and questioned me I explained that since it is below freezing I am not able to walk my dogs. The freezing pavement is not good for their feet and I need to exercise my dogs some way. I have an 11 month old Boxer/Pit mix and if he doesn't get the exercise he needs he gets destructive. The cop was cool about it. He has 2 pits and 2 boxers at home and he understands what a bored puppy can do. I guess he lost a couple couches to bored puppies in the past. This was the same cop who read the riot act to some of the parents at the park for allowing their kids to throw stuff at my dogs yet once he left the parents allowed their kids to start all over again. He told me to move the treadmill to a room where the nosey neighbors can't see them exercising.

I take my dogs everywhere with me. I go to Petsmart and Petco every other day not just to socialize them in a controlled environment but to educate people as well. My new girl Maggie and I go everyday and she is a huge hit. There is no greater feeling to me then to change someone's mind about this breed. To take their blinders off and get the sensationalism they see on the news about this breed and let them see just what this dog is all about is great. When my dogs could care less about other dogs around them, wagging their tails so hard that their butts and head are almost touching while just wanting to be pet opens a lot of eyes and dispells a lot of myths. Too bad this doesn't have the effect on the people that need it the most though ya' know those morons that want to destroy this breed due to their ignorance.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

I am getting a really good start on a packet and information to do this with. 

Does anyone have quotes from HSUS higher ups, including Goodwin concerning pitbulls? I know that Goodwin has said many things that are crazy. If anyone has links to these or could even give me a tip of where to start looking I would appreciate it, it will help me to make a connection.

Thanks,

Stephanie


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Google John Goodwin "HSUS" 

John Goodwin "HSUS" - Google Search


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Something else I just come across...

*Undercover Agents in the Gamedog World!!!*

My document title


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Marty said:


> Something else I just come across...
> 
> *Undercover Agents in the Gamedog World!!!*
> 
> My document title


Thats crazy. Long read, but worth it. :clap::clap:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> It doesn't surprise me at all. The HSUS and PETA are legalized thugs!!


It dosent suprise me ,but thugs naw,thugs got some balls.
Pussys,pigs,narcs and cowards seems like a more fitting descriptions to me.
Remember,jmo!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, that stuff's crazy. I'm not surprised though. Lot of people come and go.
You guys are definitely digging up good things to read. I'm looking when i can.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

cane76 said:


> It dosent suprise me ,but thugs naw,thugs got some balls.
> Pussys,pigs,narcs and cowards seems like a more fitting descriptions to me.
> Remember,jmo!


No thugs is right. I used to do some contracting work with the NOPD before Katrina. On a few occasions I was in the area that the crimestoppers phones were. Those phones rang non-stop! I asked the chief, "who exactly calls and gives tips?" "It seems to me that everything I ever hear or see people don't want to talk to the police." He told me that when people are called to give info as a civic duty they never have anything to say. Add some money to the equation and BOOM tips come out of the woodwork. He also said that some of the info given is so detailed that the person has more than just a "passing knowledge" of the crime. So thugs is highly appropriate.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

I feel that we(Rock Creek) have nothing to worry about. We have never/will never fight dogs. We will never sell to anyone intending on fighting a dog. None of our dogs have scars. We very rarely breed a litter, and if we do they only go to people we know very well. We do a ton of rescues. My girlfriend is an animal control officer. Our dogs have very low or no DA. If they think our dogs are fighting dogs, we'll just turn them all loose together and show them the truth. We could probably just take a few to the dog park. I will personally welcome him to visit our yard! We have NOTHING to hide!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Does that mean that you should sit by and do nothing? I have nothing to hide either but according to these whackos cause I have a large number of dogs and because I love Pitbulls I must be a dog fighter. We show, we have dogs that get along, we do rescue, I am the freaking PRESIDENT of a humane society, and I am still scared. Not just for us but for the fact that they are trying to eradicate an entire breed of dog! They are lying about who owns pits, they are lying about how their money is used, they are lying about helping animals and that really pisses me off.

Just because your dogs are perfect, just because your girlfriend works for AC, doesn't mean that you shouldn't fight this BS! 

Sorry but that seemed like a very smug response to me. Kinda like saying "sorry that a bear is trying to eat you, but since he isn't after me I must be doing something right"

Dog fighters are not the only ones being targeted...BSL isn't about dog fighting but you can be sure that if we don't do something the HSUS will succeed. If we all sit around and say "I have nothing to worry about" then pretty soon you won't have anything to worry about because you won't have any APBT's to worry about.

The crap that shows up in the media is fueled by HSUS and their actions and it has a direct effect on BSL> This is all related.

The thing is, I know you and your girlfriend and I know that you love your dogs and try to do good things with them but this problem is WAY bigger than Rock Creek Kennels, way bigger than trips to Petsmart, ADBA shows or weight pulls. They are using our tax dollars to make false accusations about people with the intention of killing and wiping out whole lines of dogs, with all these so called "raids" and "busts" they are convincing the American Public that dog fighting rings are EVERYWHERE. They make stupid statements about if someone owns 14 pitbulls then they must be a fighter or a breeder that is selling those poor puppies for fighting. Well, I happen to know different. They are convincing the uneducated that we are all criminals and pretty soon the fight will be over if we all sit around and feel comfy about our own situation.

We have to get NATIONAL positive press about pits, we have to get NATIONAL negative press about HSUS and PETA. We have win by fighting them at their own game.

I think that all of us need to be working on this not just sitting around bitching on forums. 

Not trying to piss you off but I am trying to ring your bell a little cause I think you kinda have your head in the sand about these issues.

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

The Informant can say* WHATEVER HE WANTS!* Wether you are fighting your dogs or NOT. Do you have a treadmill on your property? break sticks? spring pole? all of these are classified as fighting paraphenalia(sp)
Have your dogs ever gotten in an accidental yard fight? Does anyone have a scar from some sort of random injury?? Scarred dogs must mean they've been fought.

I agree whole heartedly with Steph that this is EVERYONE who own's a pit's problem. The HSUS is on a mission to make this breed extinct. Breeders and Pet owners are all at danger. We need to get out there with the dogs and educate people about the TRUTH instead of sitting idly by while these societies feed the stereotypes and create another generation of ignorant people.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I don't think anyone here has anything to worry about.....Leo isn't exactly targeting folks with a few bulldogs in their yard. These people that are getting raided were at some point matching dogs, whether or not they still are, who knows but one thing for sure if you are sitting on a yard with close to a hundred gamebred dogs....they want you, even if they just want to wipe out your bloodline.

If I were a dogger, I sure as hell wouldn't be advertising on the internet nor would I be part of any forum...that's just me.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I think we still need to worry, not about the informant necissarily. Most of us don't have 'kennels' that are worth their attention, BUT they are systematicly(sp) wiping out the big name kennels...i'm sure they will work their way down the chain until they come after the pet owners finally.

Its just..sad and stupid....I wonder what breed is next after they take out the APBT


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

These people that are getting raided were at some point matching dogs

That doesn't mean that they are guilty of anything. Yes, right now they are going after the biggest yards but when they have accomplished that they will go after the small time breeders.

The most important thing is that these busts only make headlines when they occur, the aquittals or the fact that all the dogs were killed without cause doesn't make national news. The public is still left thinking that anyone who has a bunch of pits is a dog fighter and that that is all they are used for.

Please don't sit idly by.

The Bully people need to be worried too, their dogs ARE registered as APBTs. If these a$$holes succeed the bullies will have to go too.

Stephanie


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I know that they aren't guilty in every case but the truth is they want to destroy the dogs above all else so the newer generation can't build yards full of gamebreds. 

I think the general public is to blame for the eradication of the breed in general. That is our battle. Leo can kiss both sides. What I was referring to was the snitches.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, I don't think you have to worry about some snitch trying to get close to you if you only have a dog or two. They don't have the manpower to attack small timers YET. It is true that all owners are at risk from the big yards all the way down to Joe Blow who has a mixed bred mutt. It wasn't too long ago in Denver when they seized all "pit bull" types. Remember, you don't get to decide what your dog is, the dog warden does. You don't get to decide whether or not your dogs are dangerous, the AR nuts do. You don't get to decide what is fair and just, money does.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Exactly. Legislature is our biggest enemy. Leo can't justify funding investigations on a whim. We are all no doubt being frowned upon by the very people we live beside...my signature says it all.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

PullDawgPits said:


> Does that mean that you should sit by and do nothing?


No, it doesnt. Thats why we CONSTANTLY take our dogs places. Thats also why we went to the BSL meeting in Rockwood. Thats why I personally invited these people to our yard. To show them that there are some good APBT owners out there.



> I have nothing to hide either but according to these whackos cause I have a large number of dogs and because I love Pitbulls I must be a dog fighter.


Thats so easy to prove wrong. You just have to show them the truth.



> We show, we have dogs that get along, we do rescue, I am the freaking PRESIDENT of a humane society, and I am still scared.


I didnt know you were the PRESIDENT of the humane society!



> Not just for us but for the fact that they are trying to eradicate an entire breed of dog! They are lying about who owns pits, they are lying about how their money is used, they are lying about helping animals and that really pisses me off.


Pisses me off too! We just do what we can do to help and overlook the ignorance. If someone is fighting dogs, selling dogs for fighting purposes, or not taking proper care of their dogs they deserve to be arrested and all their dogs need to be taken away. If they are not, then it's very easy to prove otherwise.

We had a neighbor call and say that we were fighting dogs a few years back. She had seen the dogs playing and thought they were fighting! She saw me drag weighting in one of the back fields and said I was abusing the dog. Old widow lady that lived alone with nothing better to do. Several people were sent out to inspect. BEST THING THAT EVER COULD HAVE HAPPENED TO US! They loved our set-up, loved our dogs, and was VERY interested in weight pulling. We ended up helping each other out alot since then. We rescue dogs from them occasionaly and they help us out as well.



> Just because your dogs are perfect, just because your girlfriend works for AC, doesn't mean that you shouldn't fight this BS!


Our dogs are far from perfect. But we try everything possible to make our dogs represent the breed in a positive manner and we show that to alot of people. We've fought this BS for years even before Nikki became AC.



> Sorry but that seemed like a very smug response to me. Kinda like saying "sorry that a bear is trying to eat you, but since he isn't after me I must be doing something right"


No, it was a response saying that if you dont fight dogs, and your dogs are well cared for, then you have nothing to worry about.



> The thing is, I know you and your girlfriend and I know that you love your dogs and try to do good things with them but this problem is WAY bigger than Rock Creek Kennels, way bigger than trips to Petsmart, ADBA shows or weight pulls. They are using our tax dollars to make false accusations about people with the intention of killing and wiping out whole lines of dogs, with all these so called "raids" and "busts" they are convincing the American Public that dog fighting rings are EVERYWHERE. They make stupid statements about if someone owns 14 pitbulls then they must be a fighter or a breeder that is selling those poor puppies for fighting. Well, I happen to know different. They are convincing the uneducated that we are all criminals and pretty soon the fight will be over if we all sit around and feel comfy about our own situation.


Thats why some needs to turn around and make a example of them. Sue them for millions and win. That would really make them think long and hard about what they are doing. Kind of the same thing we were attempting to do with the BSL in Rockwood.



> We have to get NATIONAL positive press about pits, we have to get NATIONAL negative press about HSUS and PETA. We have win by fighting them at their own game.


To get NATIONAL you have to start with LOCAL.



> I think that all of us need to be working on this not just sitting around bitching on forums.


Exactly.



> Not trying to piss you off but I am trying to ring your bell a little cause I think you kinda have your head in the sand about these issues.
> 
> Stephanie


Good luck pissing me off! You know that takes alot!

My head is well above the sand. I don't fight dogs. I don't sell dogs to fight. Our dogs eat better than we do. They run and play on a daily basis. We work with local organizations that know us very well and will stand behind us 100%. We take our dogs places everyday. We change peoples minds. Im not worried if someone wants to come see our yard of dogs. We have nothing to hide.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

you know i'm rite there with everyone, these people need to be stopped! they are hurting our breed ever more than they could care or imagine. (which i'm not sure they honestly care, when the breed is gone, they will move on to the next) *shakes head* but this whole witch hunt that is going on with sending people into places where , true, these kennels may have participated in these events years and years ago, no longer are in that crowd anymore, alot of these people have grown old or either do it just for the love of the breed now. i think our government is tryin to take the easy way out on this. if they get off there ass and do some good old fashion work, insted of trying to just sit there they might get more done.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> No, it doesnt. Thats why we CONSTANTLY take our dogs places. Thats also why we went to the BSL meeting in Rockwood. Thats why I personally invited these people to our yard. To show them that there are some good APBT owners out there.
> 
> Thats so easy to prove wrong. You just have to show them the truth.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:

I see why you guys are making a big deal, because it obviously IS a big deal to you. But I dont think they are going to come to your yard and arrest you unless you have in fact had SOME history in the dog fighting world. Maybe you dont do it now, w/e. IMO if you did it before your likely to do it again. Just like the prison system, more than half the people in prisons are repeat offenders.

p.s. Im not talking to "you" as in anyone here, I dont think you guys do that kinda stuff, Im speaking generally.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

I think there is a distinct and obvious connection between sensationalized busts and BSL. Lets not forget that HSUS has strong ties to PETA and ALF and that PETA and ALF's goal is to make sure that NO ONE owns an animal or eats an animal.

If people want to bust dog fighters, I have no problem with that but they need to stop these crazy raids that only lead to dead dogs and aquittals. I do think it is all tied together and for the HSUS just a means to an end.

(Yes, I am the President of A Humane Society, NOT THE Humane Society. We actually rescue animals not just take in a bunch of money and try to cause innocent people grief) lol I thought you knew this, I contacted you guys about the horses in your area last year. I figured from all of that you knew.

Stephanie


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Here's a few things I dug up, hopefully some useful information.

Louisiana attorney general launches HSUS investigation - June 1, 2006

Dog Politics: HSUS & Wayne Pacelle -Vick's Dogs Must Die

County seeks protection from humane society suits | Oakland Tribune | Find Articles at BNET

A Bad Day For HSUS?s ?Humane Wayne?


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Buz!

Stephanie


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

PullDawgPits said:


> If people want to bust dog fighters, I have no problem with that but they need to stop these crazy raids that only lead to dead dogs and aquittals. I do think it is all tied together and for the HSUS just a means to an end.


:goodpost:



> (Yes, I am the President of A Humane Society, NOT THE Humane Society. We actually rescue animals not just take in a bunch of money and try to cause innocent people grief) lol I thought you knew this, I contacted you guys about the horses in your area last year. I figured from all of that you knew.
> 
> Stephanie


I remember you calling us about the horses, but I didnt know that you are the president! Thats great to hear! :clap:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You know what's a real shame about all this heat? Those who normally like to educate and put good information out there are beginning to be afraid to stick their necks out, even if they're not doing anything wrong. I had a video project I wanted to do, but since it involved my own dogs demo-ing some stuff that could be misconstrued, I'm not sure if I want to do it now. I mean, I still _want_ to, but I'm a little spooked about garnering any additional attention. It's a fine line to walk.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

No doubt about that. I've always been pretty private about my dogs, it's just the way I am. One of the first things I was ever taught about the dogs is that if you want to keep them, you better keep them a secret. Like someone said earlier, "the road to hell is paved with good intentions". Scary...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Found this on youtube. Well worth the watch.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Here's a couple more on the HSUS. Pretty redundant for the most part but some good attention getters.


----------

